

Microsoft - Automated Video Looping with Progressive Dynamism - act9
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/downloads/d02f3198-7896-45eb-89e8-5a75859b67c8/
Paper - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;research.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;um&#x2F;people&#x2F;hoppe&#x2F;proj&#x2F;videoloops&#x2F;<p>Video - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=drKmS-Czu44
======
act9
Video Explanation - [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drKmS-
Czu44](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drKmS-Czu44)

